# Tony Bennett



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

About the 86 year old crooner...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0413/tony.html


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

He is one of the few of the last of the greats left...He is in the category of Andy Williams whom I always enjoyed and admired.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

I really admire the work he did, recently, recording duets with a lot of different artists.  He seems like a really warm guy.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I really admire the work he did, recently, recording duets with a lot of different artists.  He seems like a really warm guy.



I have the first Duets cd. I love it.  They are available at Amazon.  Well under $15.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> I have the first Duets cd. I love it. They are available at Amazon. Well under $15.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

Just for fun, wanted to post Mayer Hawthorne's cover here 'cause I like the video and I LOVE San Francisco . . .


----------

